# Amazing & Simple Golf Stats PC Program



## jacklawson (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi there,

A few months ago I was looking for a good cheap golf stats program where I did not have to subscribe to a website for the indepth stats. I came across this program called SCOR TRAK. I believe it is developed by an Australian Co which also makes the stats program for many golf clubs around the country. Anyway the program is simply stunning. It is so comprehensive with detailed stats, graphs, and even has things such as Par 3,4, 5 analysis and even compares your stats to the PGA pros. The design is the best i have seen and it is so easy to use. I have tried many stats programs over the years but this one is by far the best. It actually makes it fun to use. Entering your cards is really quick & easy and you can set up and add as many courses as you play at. 
You can check it out at SCOR TRAK HOME. 
They have a demo you can download and check out. It only costs $29.95 Australian Dollars which is under $20 USD, and is a one off cost that lasts for life. Best of al you can download and purchase it using Paypal and do not have to give any credit card details to the site (i really like this option). I have really had a kick out of using this and wanted to share my experience with other golfers out there. Even if you think golf stats are boring or you could not be bothered putting the time and effort into using it, after a few weeks you will be hooked trust me. Anyway just wanted to share what I found. 

Good luck

JL


----------

